# Steinhart Ocean 1



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Morning all,

I'm 90% there on my decision to buy a Steinhart - just thought I'd get the views / experiences of my trusted forum friends before I commit. I'd be interested to hear any and all of your stories so please be honest, brutal if need be. Also, anyone got either the Ocean 1 Black or the Ocean 1 GMT Black that they'd be prepared to sell or trade for a Tag F1?

Cheers,

David


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Steinhart are great watches and you won't go wrong. I have an Aviation with a 2824-2 movement and I'm waiting on a Proteus which features a 2893-2 - both movements in the Ocean 1 and GMT respectively. Good luck in your pursuit.

As a little PS I'd like to note that you are supposed to have a minimum of 50 posts before touting for watches and this is to be conducted in the Sales, Wanted and Trade Forums. As a new member it is easy to make minor transgressions so don't lose any sleep but it is worth your while to have a look at the forum rules and guidelines in the upper right corner. :rltb:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I think there's a good few of us on here circling around buying a Steinhart (and plenty more who already have) - feedback in other threads seems to indicate they are good watches and with good backup service from the company too.

I've pretty much concluded that if the time comes for me to buy a mid priced sub homage it'll be one of these I go for in preference to the (generally) cheaper brands such as Invicta and Alpha.

I've been tinkering with Seiko SKX031's of late - they're a good cheap sub-a-like option to consider too (and the range of custom parts you can swap in means you make it personal to you / a bit different to a pure homage).

I'll eventually finish one and put some pictures on here! :hammer:

Good luck whichever way you go!

:cheers:

p.s. To echo Drum's comments - you'll soon be up to 50 posts then you can get posting in the sales and wanted forum - think of the wait up to 50 as a buffer period to get your wish list in order so you don't go mad and buy loads of stuff you promptly flip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I never saw a single bad review on any Steinhart on any forum... but you can expect Mr. Bond bashing those Alpha Swiss homages homages... 

...go on Bond, you know you can't resist


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have an Ocean Black DLC (search posts to see my pics), and I'm pretty happy. The new "refresh" models have a more Rolex-like bezel (versus a fluted coin-edge) and beautifully engraved caseback. In a matter of weeks (it should've been 'first week of February,' but these teases never come true), Gunter will be introducing an Ocean 44, and there may be an Ocean 2 on the near horizon. Unless what he's got right now is making our heart melt, I'd wait.

If you check the WUS Steinhart forum, several people have recently bought some of these, and the pics are gorgeous. I personally like the Ocean Vintage Red over the Ocean 1 Black/Green ... personal preference, YMMV.



Kutusov said:


> I never saw a single bad review on any Steinhart on any forum... but you can expect Mr. Bond bashing those Alpha Swiss homages homages...
> 
> ...go on Bond, you know you can't resist


Oh, PLEASE, can we have one discussion of Steinhart (or Robert, or DeBaufre, or Orient, or.... ) without the obligatory, "To hell with your idea, save up and buy a Â£6000 Rolex?" It's bordering on insulting to tell someone what s/he wants is Wrong and they should buy a watch costing 10x as much.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> I never saw a single bad review on any Steinhart on any forum... but you can expect Mr. Bond bashing those Alpha Swiss homages homages...
> 
> ...go on Bond, you know you can't resist


:lol: :lol:



David Spalding said:


> Oh, PLEASE, can we have one discussion of Steinhart (or Robert, or DeBaufre, or Orient, or.... ) without the obligatory, "To hell with your idea, save up and buy a Â£6000 Rolex?" It's bordering on insulting to tell someone what s/he wants is Wrong and they should buy a watch costing 10x as much.


OK fair comment so I'll go the other way, why spend Â£400+ on a look-a-likie when Â£50 will get you something as good and then some change in the hippie for something nice and original :thumbsup:

Check out item number 170599263956

And I can't possibly tell you how I know they aren't that bad


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your input - especially about the 50 posts rule and I will make sure I adhere to that. Many apologies to the moderator if I offended you by breaking the rules.

I have considered buying a cheaper model (I looked at the ebay ref provided but didn't like the face without some form of crest)like an Invicta and might just wait a little and not be impulsive. I quite like the idea of trying a cheaper model first. We will see! A work colleague has an Ocean 1 in as new condition so I think I'll have a word with him tomorrow. If he's prepared to give me a 'mate' deal then that might make my mind up.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Steinhart - Go for it and you won't be disappointed. A new one, and come on, they're not THAT expensive, will be very special indeed!


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi and thanks for the tip - I'm loving the Seiko SKX031! That's exactly what I'm after but I can't get one anywhere. They also do a great looking SKX025K2 but I can't find one of those either. I have a new Seiko 5 Sports and I'm loving the auto movement it has, much superior to other autos I have.

I guess the search continues.

David



Retronaut said:


> I think there's a good few of us on here circling around buying a Steinhart (and plenty more who already have) - feedback in other threads seems to indicate they are good watches and with good backup service from the company too.
> 
> I've pretty much concluded that if the time comes for me to buy a mid priced sub homage it'll be one of these I go for in preference to the (generally) cheaper brands such as Invicta and Alpha.
> 
> ...


----------



## 385xza (Dec 28, 2006)

royalwitcheese said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm 90% there on my decision to buy a Steinhart - just thought I'd get the views / experiences of my trusted forum friends before I commit. I'd be interested to hear any and all of your stories so please be honest, brutal if need be. Also, anyone got either the Ocean 1 Black or the Ocean 1 GMT Black that they'd be prepared to sell or trade for a Tag F1?
> 
> ...


It's my bithday tomorrow and I have been looking at the Ocean 1 Black for a couple of months now...... so what the hell... I pushed the buttons and odered myself one today, happy birhtday to me!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Oh, PLEASE, can we have one discussion of Steinhart (or Robert, or DeBaufre, or Orient, or.... ) without the obligatory, "To hell with your idea, save up and buy a Â£6000 Rolex?" It's bordering on insulting to tell someone what s/he wants is Wrong and they should buy a watch costing 10x as much.


It's a classic in every watch forum, it's like that guy falling to pieces trying to say something and never actually being able to on every Monty Python episode









...and I agree with the Vintage Red. Might very well be my next watch.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

royalwitcheese said:


> Hi and thanks for the tip - I'm loving the Seiko SKX031! That's exactly what I'm after but I can't get one anywhere. They also do a great looking SKX025K2 but I can't find one of those either. I have a new Seiko 5 Sports and I'm loving the auto movement it has, much superior to other autos I have.
> 
> I guess the search continues.
> 
> David


As a little tip: the SKX031 (black) and SKX033 (pepsi) are also known as 7S26-0040, SKX023 (black) and SKX025 (pepsi) are also known as 7S26-0050.

Searching for them on a certain auction site ought to turn up a few... 

Of course if cost is no option (it's invariably dearer than buying a running specimen) and you want the satisfaction of putting on together you could assemble one from parts.

Ramon ('thewatchcollector') has a seemingly limitless supply of trashed ones - need to treat these as a source of case + back + bezel then buy the rest!! :to_become_senile:

:cheers:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

My '031, fitted with replacement bezel insert and hands, and painted chapter ring:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I want a Triton by them... same movt. as a certain Tag which retails over a grand.

Nice watches, good German build.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning!



clockworks said:


> My '031, fitted with replacement bezel insert and hands, and painted chapter ring:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks. I bought a standard 031 secondhand, complete with a few dings and scratches. I refinished the case and bracelet, and fitted a new crystal, IIRC. I also serviced the movement.

The chapter ring was painted with Humbrol steel metalcote enamel, and polished to a satin finish. The hands and bezel insert came from yobokies.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> ...
> 
> OK fair comment so I'll go the other way, why spend Â£400+ on a look-a-likie when Â£50 will get you something as good and then some change in the hippie for something nice and original :thumbsup:


:rofl: Well played sir! :drinks:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Thanks. I bought a standard 031 secondhand, complete with a few dings and scratches. I refinished the case and bracelet, and fitted a new crystal, IIRC. I also serviced the movement.
> 
> The chapter ring was painted with Humbrol steel metalcote enamel, and polished to a satin finish. The hands and bezel insert came from yobokies.


Since this is mutating into a SKX mod thread h34r: - the coloured bezel inserts are actually from Alpha Subs - you can order them direct from Alpha HK for about $10 I think. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> Since this is mutating into a SKX mod thread h34r: - the coloured bezel inserts are actually from Alpha Subs - you can order them direct from Alpha HK for about $10 I think. :to_become_senile:


Interesting that it fits so well!


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

You've done a great job. Would you keep me in mind if you ever want to sell?



clockworks said:


> Thanks. I bought a standard 031 secondhand, complete with a few dings and scratches. I refinished the case and bracelet, and fitted a new crystal, IIRC. I also serviced the movement.
> 
> The chapter ring was painted with Humbrol steel metalcote enamel, and polished to a satin finish. The hands and bezel insert came from yobokies.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I bought a standard 031 secondhand, complete with a few dings and scratches. I refinished the case and bracelet, and fitted a new crystal, IIRC. I also serviced the movement.
> ...


Are you sure about that? The bezel insert that I fitted is a lot more solid than the standard aftermarket Seiko items, possibly better quality than a Seiko original. I've never seen an Alpha in real life, but I doubt the quality is that good.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

royalwitcheese said:


> You've done a great job. Would you keep me in mind if you ever want to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. I've just bought an Alpha Sub homage to fill the void left by me not having your Seiko!!!! The Alpha looks great though and was excellent value.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > clockworks said:
> ...


Yes I've just done it! Might even eventually get the finger out, finish the watch and post some pictures!!!


----------



## 385xza (Dec 28, 2006)

385xza said:


> royalwitcheese said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all,
> ...


----------



## 385xza (Dec 28, 2006)

Odered my Ocean 1 Black on Sunday night.... Wednesday it arrived ! Great service great watch, I am very happy with it, looks and feels a quality item, I am p impressed with the bracelet as it is very solid, I had to remove 3 links no problems. I would reccomend Steinhart.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks all, I've also just bought an 'as new' Steinhart Ocean 1 so my search, for the moment, is over.


----------

